# SBP: Permanent TSB to replace Laser with Visa Debit Cards



## Lightning (31 Jan 2010)

The Sunday Business Post are reporting that Permanent TSB are going to replace Laser with Visa Debit Cards. 

They are also reporting that a forth bank is also close to switching away from Laser (NIB perhaps???). 

With Halifax, Ulster, Permanent TSB and another bank now switching away from Laser, is the Laser system on its last legs?


----------



## markpb (31 Jan 2010)

I could be wrong but I understand that Sepa regulations meant the Laser was going to meet it's maker sooner rather than later. Altering it to comply would be very awkward so it's easier for the banks to switch to an existing alternative product. Visa Debit seems to have it sown up.


----------



## kellyj (9 Mar 2010)

Was in my local Permanent TSB today inquiring about switching. Was assured that the will be launching Visa Debit from September. Based on this will probably switch current a/c to them, once Halifax are done with me. 
  Had considered Ulster Bank, on the basis they are the only other institution offering a Debit card. After meeting with them was disappointed to learn that you still can't pay 3rd party credit card bills on line with them - one of the reasons I moved from them to Halifax 2 years ago.


----------



## peteb (9 Mar 2010)

thats strange cos i have a UB account and pay my MBNA credit card all the time by internet banking!


----------



## Bgirl (10 Mar 2010)

I pay my AIB visa each month through Ulster Bank internet banking.


----------



## Willy Fogg (10 Mar 2010)

> After meeting with them was disappointed to learn that you still can't pay 3rd party credit card bills on line with them



I can't imagine how you couldn't. All you need is the card issuers sort code, account number and use your card number as the reference. Are you sure the advisor didn't misunderstand your question?


----------



## ManicPancake (17 Mar 2010)

fungus said:


> The Sunday Business Post are reporting that Permanent TSB are going to replace Laser with Visa Debit Cards.



This would be the answer to my prayers! Although it doesn't say anything about it on their website. Still, I'm going into a branch tomorrow to see what they say. If this is true they will have at least one extra customer.


----------



## gipimann (17 Mar 2010)

ManicPancake said:


> This would be the answer to my prayers! Although it doesn't say anything about it on their website. Still, I'm going into a branch tomorrow to see what they say. If this is true they will have at least one extra customer.


 
When I switched to PTSB a couple of weeks ago, I asked about Visa Debit and was told they'll be available in September.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (17 Mar 2010)

Has anyone heard if NIB are going to switch?


----------

